# Chrysler Building Turns 75



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cool building !!!!!!!!!!! so beautiful !!!!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Happy Birthday! You're as beautiful as ever.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

Randy Juster/Decopix.comWhen it opened on three floors of the Chrysler Building in 1930, the Cloud Club, pictured above in 1976, was a power lunch spot for corporate executives like Condé Nast and others, including the boxer Gene Tunney. The club closed for good at the end of the 70's.












Dr. Charles M. Weiss, a dentist, whose office occupies Walter P. Chrysler's gym.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

Frank Campione, an architect, sublets from Dr. Weiss on the 70th floor. The angular interiors reflect the sweep toward the spire.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)




----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

amazing architecture


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

kay: Thanks for the great shots of one of my all time favorite skyscrapers, SavetheWTC!!...She's simply splendid...
kay: Art Deco rules!

hno: As to why they don't build 'em like that anymore, Zenith, well, part of the problem was probably the reign of the bland, flat-topped box, aka the International Style, with its complete disdain for ornament and its mantra "less is more," in the name of which its champions attempted to completely sweep away the architectural past...

This isn't a blanket condemnation of the International Style, BTW - I appreciate the Lever House and the Seagram building, for instance, and I'll always be a sucker for a nice, shiney-shiney glass curtain wall. The real problems, IMHO, are the multitudes of cheap knock-offs, and modernism's rigid intolerance of anything else.

And then you have vile philosophy like deconstruction, which insists that there's really no such thing as beauty (or truth or goodness, either) seeping through the culture, corrupting whatever it touches...hno: 

So while there are still some architects designing very nice buildings, from what I've seen, a number of the "avant garde" critics and architects, such as Muschcamp or Eisenmann, wouldn't recognize beauty if they slammed into it face first, and wouldn't acknowledge it if they did...hno: And unfortunately, this "avant garde" has far more influence than it deserves ...hno:

I'm sure this quick analysis is incomplete, but I still say it's true


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm speechless :drool:


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Minuano (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58191293&postcount=403


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

The most beautiful skyscraper! My dream is to see it


----------

